# Buying An Original (Old) Mini - A Good Idea Or Not ?



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm due to retire in July after working for the same company for 46 years. The last 36 as a field service engineer with a variety of company vehicle, Morris Marina 1300 vans, a selection of estate cars and most recently BMW saloons. Obviously my current BMW goes back when I leave.

I'm considering buying a car as much as a project as a means of transport. I've been considering buying an original style Mini Cooper (not keen on the BMW later models).

I had a couple of minis before I got the company vehicles and I had both of them totally apart at various times. A relatively simple bit of kit once you've got the engine out !

I've recently started looking at what's on offer. They seem to vary from total rust boxes i wouldn't keep chickens in to Â£3,000 apparently 'fully restored' cars plus a lot of 'abandoned projects' in between.

I have access to a normal size domestic garage with lighting and power. Tools and technical ability aren't a problem but what I'm wondering is simply - has anyone else done this and if so how successful were they ? Has anyone ever actually found a 'good condition' old style mini ? Do they exist or have they all rusted away like all the Triumph Spitfires and Ford Anglias.

Any advice from anyone currently running or restoring one of these iconic vehicles would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any advice you'd care to give me. At the moment it's just an idea but it would be nice to get back behind the wheel of a Mini again. Many very happy memories.

Regards to all, Chris.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think all the good ones have gone to Japan......

I guess try find the youngest one you can .....?

Lovely fun project though, let us know how you get on...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Even when they were relatively new, the minis had a reputation for problems with rusting sub frames and body shells. Make sure that you see underneath the gloss and the rest is plain sailing. They are a pain in the back to work on but great fun to drive.

Mike


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

We have two taking up our garage space, an original unmolested 1275GT which is currently retired, pending getting some bodywork attended to and the one below which has definately been molested







and is my 710's current daily transport.

As previously advised, access to a friendly and reasonably priced welder is a good idea. Plus from my experience someone who is good at tracking down voltage drains.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Now that's nice. I'd prefer racing green with a white roof (like my old one) but it looks like a really great example.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and comments.

Chris.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to have a mini with a boot......... it was called a Riley Elf, leather seats and a walnut dashboard, that was green with a white roof!!!

It was my first car and was good as it was slightly different from the normal mini, the Wolsey Horent was the other version, that had a light on the middle of the chrome radiator grille........... i should have a pic of it somewhere...........

Converting it from a Dynamo to Alternator was the first thing i had to do due to short journeys and it kept going flat..........It also had hydrolastic fluid suspension which gave a smooth ride :yes:


----------



## Mr Blond (Jan 19, 2012)

A friend of mine has recently taken on a mini as a project. It hasn't been without its problems, however it's a great project. Go for it.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Not much to do with your question, just some memories.

The thought of an original Mini makes me shudder and smile at the same time. A850 Mini was the first car of SWMBO.. It was a brown job with a vinyl roof. The reg *HRB *82M. She called it BERT, I called it *H*arry *R*ust *B*ucket (or once a year LASIRUS as I raised it from the dead for the MOT). I learnt to weld (sills, floor and boot), bodge (bottom of doors) and the name of the local scrap man (getting bits of brakes, etc), Happy days! Takes me all my time to get around to changing a bulb nowadays.

I think I have an old Haynes manual of restoring Minis somewhere. You are welcome to it if you get a car and I can find it. Haven't seen the book for years - but as I never throw anything away, it should be somewhere.

SWMBO - cried when it went to a local guy that called to ask if it was for sale, It went to him. Must have been 5-yrears later - she looks out of the window of the local pub and screams â€˜Bert is alive' - and it was true - there it was pottering along the road - new paint job - alloys etc. She was straight onto the phone to her Mum to tell her.

The Magic of the Mini.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

fantastic cars...

...especially at about 250 meters with a ruger 416; or if you prefer groups of smaller holes 7.62 (that's 308 to you colonials) is fun too.

these are what i have most experience with, but always open to suggestions :smoke:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Aaahhh...fond memories. My first car was an Austin Seven Mini...with the push button starter on the floor and the long waggly gear lever. Green with a white roof. It was my pride and joy, bought for me by my parents for my 17th in 1971. Unfortunately, I wrapped it round the front of a Land Rover two years later. The Land Rover suffered a minor bend to its massive, galvanised front bumper, while my poor Mini had no front end left! Coming back to today, my boss (who has a fabulous collection of cars) has a rare original Mini Cabriolet in Dusky Pink (his wifes) with all the bells and whistles...will try and sneak a pic and post it up....no promises though. Have to say that back in the early seventies, my dream car was a Hillman Imp.....and you don't see too many of them around today....except at vintage rallies....though after a few years I was able to afford another classic....the mighty Triumph TR6....a couple of fuzzy (restored) photos from the early seventies... can anyone make out the watch I was wearing in one of the pics?......(regular members should get this easily)


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine were rusting to destruction when hey were five or six years old.God knows what they would be like forty some years later.

I also remember the kind of torture it was to do simple little jobs on the engine, like changing a fan belt. There was no room at all and all the metal work around about the narrow spaces you had to put your hands seemed to be crafted out of rusty knives.

I loved mine at the time, but that was because I didn't know any better.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hello Chris,

My mother ran Mini's (real ones not pansy German ones) from when I was born to about 2001, 40 years of the things. From early sliding windows and floor push button igntions to restored later models. She moved onto to Suzuki's when she became on OAP (has a Swift now) but misses the Mini's, foibles and all, they are great fun.  If you wanted "ready to go" then there are lots of Mini specialists, my sister (cow) uses this company http://www.acespeed.co.uk/index.htm , they don't just sell them, they are experts.

I would get one, you want one, so don't let anything put you off, if it's a dream you have then go for it! I restored a '62 Vespa Gran Lusso, everybody told me to get different models and to "do this" and "do that" to "improve" it. But I wanted a GL and ignored all advice and recommendations and now I have it, as I wanted it and it was worth it, nothing else would have done.  .


----------



## Clomidg (Apr 10, 2012)

I am very appreciated


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Clomidg said:


> I am very appreciated


Im sure you are.......  Welcome to the forum....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Are you any good at welding? If you can readily do jobs like 'A' panels and subframes then why not?

Rob


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

They do say that a little suffering is good for the soul.

Go ahead, your soul will love you. 

I've had 2 minis, an estate version that the wheels fell off.

Really, the left hand drive coupling failed. 

The second was a Cooper S which had holes in the floor and had to have the engine turned off before I could select reverse.

Both had leaking fuel tanks.

Happy days...

When I got rid.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Are you any good at welding? If you can readily do jobs like 'A' panels and subframes then why not?
> 
> Rob


As a service engineer I've got a soldering iron. It's a big one but probably not quite big enough to get an 'A' panel to stay on.

Seriously though, in answer to your question, no I'm afraid welding is an art I never mastered. I tried it on a few occasions but all I ever managed to do was totally fill our workshop with black sooty flakes !

I was so popular as we were to receive a delegation from the US the next day. Lots of overtime for everyone and not a word of thanks from any of them.

My wife recently saw a Williams-Renault Clio that she thought "looked good". So my project might get altered slightly if I can't find a mini with an acceptable amount of body work gluing required.. Women eh ?

There was a guy recently on the dreaded 'bay selling a great looking (just) street legal 1275 Cooper that he'd had extensively modded and 'fixed up' for use as a 'hill climb contest contender'. It certainly looked the business and the write up sounded interesting. It would certainly have caught anyones eyes and ears as it passed with it's straight cut gear-box and sports (straight through) exhaust. Massive wheel arch extensions and huge wide wheels. Maybe not really for a 65 year old though even if I don't feel 65.

I've still got a while yet though to make up my mind (or come to my senses as my wife says). Thanks for all the contributors to this thread for their continuing comments and great pictures. I'd just love that pink mini only in green and white although I know my wife, bless her, would prefer the pink. Great looking car. Love it.

Regards to all, Chris


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> I used to have a mini with a boot......... it was called a Riley Elf, leather seats and a walnut dashboard, that was green with a white roof!!!
> 
> It was my first car and was good as it was slightly different from the normal mini, the Wolsey Horent was the other version, that had a light on the middle of the chrome radiator grille........... i should have a pic of it somewhere...........
> 
> Converting it from a Dynamo to Alternator was the first thing i had to do due to short journeys and it kept going flat..........It also had hydrolastic fluid suspension which gave a smooth ride :yes:


I remember the Riley Elf well, it was my first car.

Good luck with your Mini project


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

If you make it go anything like the three red, white and blue minis in the original Italian Job then I want to see the vids!

Good luck with the restoration.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

harryblakes7 said:


> ..........It also had hydrolastic fluid suspension which gave a smooth ride :yes:


'Smooth ride' hmm, never thought I hear anyone say that about a mini.

My sister had a Mini in a snot yellow/beige (& rust) colour. It was like driving through an earthquake. Road markings were like speed humps.

Every time I lifted my foot off the clutch I turned the wipers (or indicators?) on with my knee.

I'm guessing hers had shock 'absorbers' (I'm trying not to laugh) rather than the hydrolastic suspension then?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Enough of this living in the past. Nothing wrong with a good old fashioned German mini.










Mind you a Triumph Vitesse or Lotus Europa would float my boat.

Good luck getting what you are after. Seems a red hot market just now.

Alasdair


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've never owned a proper classic Mini but did own (for 9 years as my daily transport) a Midas Bronze kit car which had a glass fibre monocoque body into which a Mini front subframe was bolted ... along with the engine/gearbox, brakes, steering etc. When I got it it had a slightly wheezy 1000cc engine in it, so was noisy & slow, by the time I sold it it had a slightly warmed over 1275cc engine in it, so was noisy & fast  

My friends mocked it (& me) mercilessly but I loved the thing :wub: & learnt lots about car maintenance :blink: .... added to which it was a truly superb car to drive :thumbup:

I'd say by all means go for it but don't be blind to the fact that cars have come on a long way since the Mini first appeard: by todays standards it'll feel unrefined, have a crap driving position (try one out first - my friend had a Mini & complained of backache on any journey of any appreciable length), be a nightmare on motorways (only 4 gears), probably be dangerous in a crash, cramped inside with rubbish boot space & have a crap heater/demister if you intend using it in winter. What it will be though is fantastic fun to drive, fast - can be made fast anyway, sound fantastic, look great, be a doddle to park, be reasonably economical & feel like a breath of fresh air compared to todays heavy, sterile modern cars! Might be best to join a Mini club & buy a known car for a bit more rather than buy a clunker & try to fix it up. Spares shouldn't be a problem with the likes of MiniSpares & Minisport - when I had the Midas I used to be a regular at the Harrogate branch of Mini Spares & I'm sure I remember walking into the showroom & seeing a complete bodyshell for sale (from British Heritage I think).

Let us know if you get one & post some pics :thumbup:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Alas said:


> Enough of this living in the past. Nothing wrong with a good old fashioned German mini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Living In The Past" - Nostalgia isn't what it used to be I guess.

Great looking car in your picture and I love the colour but hardly a 'Mini' is it. It's bigger than a Fiesta !

Triumph Vitesse, Been there, done that I had a 1600cc convertible. All I ever put in it was oil, water and petrol. It never needed anything else. It just ran and ran with no problems. Then I got a company vehicle and sold the Vitesse to my brother. He rolled it over during a 'one last drive' the night before he was to swap it for a 'Sport' Hillman Imp. Fortunately the very substantial hood was up which acted as a bit of a roll cage and saved him from serious injury. Exit one Triumph Vitesse.

I've had a look at some claimed "Immaculate condition" minis over the past few days. I guess some peoples idea of 'Immaculate' differs from mine. I don't class 75% eaten by metal-peckers as immaculate. Also "requires finishing" I didn't realise meant refitting the subframes, all the interior and locating some wheels and an engine from somewhere.

My wife however has been eying up various Renault Clios and I must admit I'm coming round to her way of thinking. I can get a good Clio from a garage, with an albeit limited warranty for less than half what some people are asking for what was (once) an original Mini that's now going to require most of its metal parts replaced. Just a thought - are complete fibre-glass fronts legal on road cars ?

Maybe a reasonable Williams-Renault Clio would be a better bet ? What do you think ? Anyone 'out there' had experience of the Williams Clio ? or any Clio come to that ?


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've never owned a proper classic Mini but did own (for 9 years as my daily transport) a Midas Bronze kit car which had a glass fibre monocoque body into which a Mini front subframe was bolted ... along with the engine/gearbox, brakes, steering etc. When I got it it had a slightly wheezy 1000cc engine in it, so was noisy & slow, by the time I sold it it had a slightly warmed over 1275cc engine in it, so was noisy & fast
> 
> My friends mocked it (& me) mercilessly but I loved the thing :wub: & learnt lots about car maintenance :blink: .... added to which it was a truly superb car to drive :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Now this is nice. Very nice. Looks a bit like the Mini Marcos that used to live near me years ago. Thanks for the excellent advice about buying a 'known' car. Makes sense doesn't it ? Also very interesting to hear about your exploits in the car you had. I remember the experience of driving any distance in an older model mini only too well but the cornering and general handling (almost) made up for that. Many thanks for taking the time to write and post your excellent picture. I wouldn't imagine you had any trouble when you came to selling it.


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

This was my wifes Mini. She loved it while I absolutely hated it! I built it for her from a basic Mini 1000, tuned 1275 (1340cc) with a Cooper head (genuine) and Metro discs etc. I replaced HUGE chunks of the bodywork including: wings, "A" panels, front panel, doors, cills (inner and outer) boot floor, rear subframe (after it was declared "fine" four days earlier at the MOT - hidden rust caused it to snap and the rear wheel start rubbing the inside of the wheel arch), subframe mounting points, petrol tank, all the brake pipes and hoses, exhaust... in fact, I don't think there was anything of it I didn't replace at some point.

She loved the little horror and used to race every BMW she could find away from the lights (and usually won) as she's a bloody hooligan!

I however, hated it with a passion as I was the one that had to work on it and as an everyday car, it was far from reliable!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

xtriple said:


> This was my wifes Mini. She loved it while I absolutely hated it! I built it for her from a basic Mini 1000, tuned 1275 (1340cc) with a Cooper head (genuine) and Metro discs etc. I replaced HUGE chunks of the bodywork including: wings, "A" panels, front panel, doors, cills (inner and outer) boot floor, rear subframe (after it was declared "fine" four days earlier at the MOT - hidden rust caused it to snap and the rear wheel start rubbing the inside of the wheel arch), subframe mounting points, petrol tank, all the brake pipes and hoses, exhaust... in fact, I don't think there was anything of it I didn't replace at some point.
> 
> She loved the little horror and used to race every BMW she could find away from the lights (and usually won) as she's a bloody hooligan!
> 
> I however, hated it with a passion as I was the one that had to work on it and as an everyday car, it was far from reliable!


Super looking car though. Sadly I don't have either the ability or the equipment to do that sort of body rebuilding. The mechanics I can do as I've done it all in the past with the earlier minis I had years ago. Welding however is beyond me so this is beginning to look like it's going to be a non starter unless I can find one with a good body shell. Anoher alternative is to see if anyone's still producing fibreglass body shells (kit cars) that'll take mini parts. See the previous post by Pauluspaolo. Great car.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had three but only one a restoration job. They do feel dated or even unsafe on all drum brakes after driving a modern car. You still get the looks and attention and it will put a smile on your face. Bits are cheap and if you have the skills required go for it. Strangely enough I have just had an impulse moment and bought a 1976 MG Midget. Just waiting for the month end and some sun to get the hood down. I know one will be here before the other.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Service Engineer said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I've never owned a proper classic Mini but did own (for 9 years as my daily transport) a Midas Bronze kit car which had a glass fibre monocoque body into which a Mini front subframe was bolted ... along with the engine/gearbox, brakes, steering etc. When I got it it had a slightly wheezy 1000cc engine in it, so was noisy & slow, by the time I sold it it had a slightly warmed over 1275cc engine in it, so was noisy & fast   My friends mocked it (& me) mercilessly but I loved the thing :wub: & learnt lots about car maintenance :blink: .... added to which it was a truly superb car to drive :thumbup: I'd say by all means go for it but don't be blind to the fact that cars have come on a long way since the Mini first appeard: by todays standards it'll feel unrefined, have a crap driving position (try one out first - my friend had a Mini & complained of backache on any journey of any appreciable length), be a nightmare on motorways (only 4 gears), probably be dangerous in a crash, cramped inside with rubbish boot space & have a crap heater/demister if you intend using it in winter. What it will be though is fantastic fun to drive, fast - can be made fast anyway, sound fantastic, look great, be a doddle to park, be reasonably economical & feel like a breath of fresh air compared to todays heavy, sterile modern cars! Might be best to join a Mini club & buy a known car for a bit more rather than buy a clunker & try to fix it up. Spares shouldn't be a problem with the likes of MiniSpares & Minisport - when I had the Midas I used to be a regular at the Harrogate branch of MiniSpares & I'm sure I remember walking into the showroom & seeing a complete bodyshell for sale (from British Heritage I think). Let us know if you get one & post some pics :thumbup:
> ...


No indeed I could have sold it 10 times over & it actually ended up going to a Mini enthusiast in Holland called Theo Artemis (I think). We kept in touch for a few months after he'd got the car; I'd love to know if it's still in existence but I've lost his details & have no way of contacting him now unfortunately  On its day of departure I remember driving the car to an industrial estate in Leeds where it was to be picked up by a Dutch lorry driver, who was to take it back to Holland in his empty lorry (after delivering his load of tulips). Putting it in the back of his truck was accomplished by putting the front wheels on the tail lift with a forklift lifting the back end up at the same time! It was a great car & really I have nothing but good memories of it despite it needing a lot of maintenance - mostly, it has to be said, to the Mini mechanicals. I did have fun at one MOT when the rear beam axle was found to be corroded, fortunately new ones were available through the club. Being glassfibre the bodywork never caused any problems. The car was finished in a burgundy gelcoat which had faded badly - it used to polish up ok but would only last a week or so before fading again - so I got it resprayed (very cheaply) by a local garage which at least meant that it looked good from a distance.

I'm pretty sure that Midas aren't in existence now - they were a successful company (in kit car terms anyway) but there was a disastrous fire at the factory which caused the company to cease trading. The Bronze (my car) was developed into the Gold - both coupe & convertible models - these were more Metro than Mini based I think (may well be wrong about that) & looked similar to mine but a lot better(if that makes sense). The moulds for the Gold coupe were sold overseas & I don't think any more cars were ever built; but the moulds for the Gold convertible were sold to GTM who are still in existence. I'd have thought an A series engined car would be pretty old hat for them now, & probably wouldn't fit in very well with their current range of modern sportscars - including the excellent Libra - so I'm not sure if it's still available or not. The cars turn up on Ebay occasionally - I'd be tempted to buy another if I didn't have the Reliant - & don't usually go for that much money (though this depends on condition of course). I was a member of the Midas Owners Club while I owned the car so it may be worth seeing if they're still on the go.

It's worth pointing out that the Midas is a small 2 seat car, low to the ground with a low, but comfortable, seating position; having said that the car was more than roomy enough for two people as long they weren't built like Geoff Capes, the car was a hatchback so the boot was huge (comparatively speaking). If you go along to a kit car show (Newark or Stoneleigh are huge events), find the Midas club stand & speak nicely to someone I'm sure they'd let you try a car out for size :thumbup:


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

Service Engineer said:


> My wife recently saw a Williams-Renault Clio that she thought "looked good". So my project might get altered slightly if I can't find a mini with an acceptable amount of body work gluing required.. Women eh ?


Try looking for a really good Renaultsport Clio 172 Cup, if you enjoy driving an Issigonis Mini then you love this. Forget anything modified, an original low mileage one with both belts done will come under Â£3K and they are a hoot, great fun to drive without being too fast. If you like a few more comforts then get a non-cup 182, alcantara, auto climate, cruise control, auto wipers and auto xenons, but still a ball to drive. I bought my wife a new Clio 182 in 2004, it is the only car we have ever kept more than 2 years or so, and I don't think we'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's an example (not sure if I can link to outside sites under the rules?) http://pistonheads.com/sales/3825020.htm


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Who hasn't had a run in or owned a Mini  An old lady friend of mine had one, all the previously mentioned problems but at one time cheap transport for the masses, her and I :lol: :lol:

This would do although having had a look through the classifieds the prices some people are asking is shocking...... even in decent nick they aren't that good.


----------



## Jon Hurley (Apr 24, 2012)

if you have some good contacts for the stuff you can not do yourself, then go for it. you will have good fun. also the mini wont take up much space unlike other projects.

the best bet with a prject is in choosing a vehicle that will have decent value at the end of it. Ive restored some vehicles that are just not worth it at all.

im looking to restore a sierra cosworth in a few months as i know finacially its not throwing money away.

I did a s12 silvia turbo. i loved the car but i threw 6k at it oover a period of time and sold it for around 2 by breaking it up. it was only worth 1500 in 1 piece


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

fatboyflyer said:


> Here's an example (not sure if I can link to outside sites under the rules?) http://pistonheads.com/sales/3825020.htm


Trying to find a not totally rusty original mini, at a half way sensible price, I've dcided seems to be a lost cause. :wallbash:

The type of Clio in your attachment now looks to be the ideal car for me. Many thanks for this. Sadly it's unlikely that I'll be getting this exact vehicle but it shows what's 'out there'. Once you start looking you realise just how many Clios there are zooming about. I've had them as 'loan cars' years ago when my company supplied Renault Laguna RXE used to get serviced. I was always impressed with the Clio even back then. And that was the original model with the almost flat rear screen.

It looks like it's going to be a Clio instead of the Mini after all. I think nostalgia and knowing a fair bit about old Minis might have clouded my judgement a bit. Maybe it'll be as much fun being in a car as opposed to almost continually being underneath it once I retire. I'll keep you posted.

A huge thank you to everyone who contributed to this post both with encouragement and also some good warning advice. Thanks also for the great pictures sent in.Terrific cars and interesting stories to go with them

Kindest regards, Chris & 710.







:taz:


----------

